# 20 vs. 12 ga



## tkortright (Mar 9, 2010)

*wihch do you shoot for turkey*​
20 Ga shotgun 526.32%12 Ga shotgun 1368.42%Other15.26%


----------



## tkortright (Mar 9, 2010)

would you use a 12 ga or a 20 ga for turkey hunting


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I've used both on the big birds but prefer the 12ga. for its longer lethal range and larger number of shot capacity.Turkey season is gonna start soon here in Colo.---I better dust off the old side by side.


----------



## yotecatslayer34 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Im sure a 12ga is better like cat said, but the 20 ga hasnt steered me wrong yet. Gets the job Done!*


----------



## LilBill (Mar 12, 2010)

12 gauge 3" to me is the best.


----------



## greenie (Mar 14, 2010)

12 gauge all the way.


----------



## tjc1230 (Mar 3, 2010)

I have hunted with a 20 For over 10 yrs and killed many turkey. i just bought a 12 because i got tired of passing on the 40 yd hang ups. Season opens May 1st here and ill let you know if it was worth all the $$$$$


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

Never tried the 20, but thats because i dont own 1. I have thought about getting one because i run and gun for turkeys and the 20 is lighter. But for now i will stay with the 12 for turks and always for the dawgs.


----------



## Cur Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

I have owned several 12's and 20's. I prefere the 12, but if iwas going to get another 20 it would have to be a 3 in..


----------



## LilBill (Mar 12, 2010)

in my experience every gauge has its own place in the woods.i am an advid duck hunter ,quail hunter,pheasant hunter and turkey hunter.occasionally i go to the big south fork for ruffies.for the quail and shots in close i carry the 28.if i am in nebraska and hunting where there are pheasants quail and the occasional hun,i carry the 20.grouse i shoot the 20.for ducks and turkeys i shoot a 12.for snow geese and canadas i shoot a 10or a 12.i also might add i practice as much as i can on the 5 stand or skeet range with the 28.unless i am low on shells i shoot the 20.a 20 is much lighter than the 12 and it is easier to carry during the all day hunts over dogs.if i had to pick one gauge ,i would pick a 20. for me it is pretty good all around.


----------



## Lynxhunter (Mar 3, 2010)

We don`t have turkeys in Norway. But for a bird that size, a 12 ga. I use a Remington 870 Super Magnum (3 1/2") for various hunting, dows, ducks, lynx, fox, upland birds, deer. I bought it with the standard 26" barrel , but will soon order me a 30" barrel. With a few different chokes and various cartridges it would cover it all. 
26" barrel and magnum BB`s for the lynx, same barrel, different choke and slugs for deer, 30" barrel and light no 5 loadings for dows over decoys in the fields. 
And so on, change cartridge, barrel and choke, and you have a different gun. Works fine for me, never hunted with the 20 ga, though. But again, that`s the nice thing about having different calibers, the 12 works fine for me, LilBill is satisfied with his 20 !


----------

